# Quick Daikon Kimchi



## reinhard (Jan 9, 2014)

I love the quick cucumber kimchi recipe i found on this forum. I've been making cucumber kimchi with this recipe since i found it. So i wanted to see if it works with daikon.  Daikon is more of a crisp texture and needed more fermenting time as cabbage does was my thought at first, but it realy didn't to absorb the flavor.  With daikon you could eat it soon after the seasonings are added but i found that leaving it overnight is better.  So maby it's "semi-quick" LOL.  I used the same recipe as i did for cucumber and just eyeballed the size of the daikon to the equivalent of the cucumbers.  I dont put any weight on the cukes or daikon anymore to squeeze the moisture.  I tend to like the extra moisture in the mix.  The daikon was sliced thin.  Reinhard













IMG_0006.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Jan 9, 2014


















IMG_0007.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Jan 9, 2014


















IMG_0008.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Jan 9, 2014


















IMG_0009.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Jan 9, 2014


----------



## dougmays (Jan 9, 2014)

looks good! Let us know how it comes out after the overnight rest!


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 9, 2014)

That sounds fantastic! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 9, 2014)

Looks great Reinhard. With I could daikon here. None of our stores carry it!!! I love pickled daikon and carrots.


----------



## reinhard (Jan 9, 2014)

I always add daikon to cabbage kimchi.  It tends to stay crisp during fermentation the same as the nappa cabbage.  It was crisp and tasty and makes a good side dish for a lot of meals, especialy stir fries and anything dealing with rice.  If there is a Asian store near your home they may have it. Daikon radish is also a great addition to any salad as well.  Here where i live i can get it in most grocery stores. Reinhard


----------



## diamondmarco (Jan 10, 2014)

Daikon makes a nice crunchy kimche.

A friend introduced me to this years ago with different ingredients. She used

thinly sliced cucumber (or sometimes daikon),salted,drained,squeezed as dry as possible,added the

ground chili's,

a thinly sliced green onion (white and green parts),

a tsp sugar,

a splash (tablespoon or so) of cider vinegar,

a few drops of sesame oil,

and a tablespoon of sesame seeds.

Mix it all and chill. Very addictive.


----------



## reinhard (Jan 10, 2014)

That's real close to the quick kimchi recipe from here.

Quick Hot Cucumber Kimche

1 large cucumber

1/4 tsp cayene pepper [i use Korean hot pepper]

1/2 tsp canning salt

1/2 tsp rep pepper flakes

1 T cider vinegar

1 tsp sesame oil

1 tsp sugar

2 tsp diced garlic

squeeze excess moisture from cucumber slices [they are sliced thin].  mix the rest of the ingredients in the sliced cuke's well. what i dont do anymore is squeeze the excess moisture from the cuke's. just my preference. Reinhard


----------

